# jigging rods



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

saw an aruement on the offshore forum aboout the trevalas verses some new jiggin rod thats cheaper. anyone know of better jigging rods ??


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

yes, offshore extreme jigging series by bass pro. they're very nice looking, plus hold up better than the trevala rod in my opinion. i've seen trevala's break under pressure.... that's my 2 cents


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

i appreciate it !! if any of yall need some help payin some expenses id love to pay my way and head out. ive been wantin to go offshore for ajs bad but my boat will only allow me to go so far offshore


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

i just bought 2 benthos tonight hopin to try this wekend


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>yes, offshore extreme jigging series by bass pro. they're very nice looking, plus hold up better than the trevala rod in my opinion. i've seen trevala's break under pressure.... that's my 2 cents


the entire line of those rods are pac bay


----------

